# Imitator



## dj98ram (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm trying to pin down the exact morph of my lone Imitator. I purchased it last year as what was thought to be a standard, but as I see other photos of standards I'm not quite sure that's what it is. Let me know what you think.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Looks like a tarapoto imitator to me, Tor Linbo line if I had to guess.


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Kinda looks like a chazuta too.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

As you don't have an id from the breeder, you'll never know for sure.

How old is it? If its at least a year or two old, I would guess Tan line intermedius. Spitting image for my 2yo female - who didn't develop any blue on the legs until around 16 months.

If you supplement with paprika/superpig/naturose, I could see it being a Tor line tarapoto.


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

My first thought was intermedius because of the head pattern but I think intermedius with blue legs like that are rare and it could definately be tarapoto but absolutely not a standard haha


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

Normally I have to chime in to these threads to say that the frog in question is likely what it was sold as...

But that's definitely not a standard imitator. Are you sure that it wasn't sold to you as a standard intermedius? While it could be either an intermedius or a tarapota imitator, it's impossible to say for sure which. So it's probably destined to forever live on as a noid.


----------



## dj98ram (Dec 17, 2008)

I have always thought it looked like an Intermedius until a lot of pics started getting posted of Tarapotos and the blue legs threw me off. It is 1+ years old, but I don't know the exact age. It has not gotten any color enhancing supplements, only Rep-Cal and Herptivite. I've got an inquiry in with the seller to see if they can track down it's lineage.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

I am 99.99% sure it is not an intermedius. I believe it is a tarapoto imi Tor Linbo line.
J


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

My money is also on tarapoto


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Here's a pic of my female Tan line intermedius. With the macro setting on my camera (and probably due to some other setting I haven't figured out yet), the legs appear more green than they really are. IRL, they appear a light sky blue, much as in the pic of the NOID imitator.










The legs appeared orange until the frog was around 14-16 months old, then began to change.


----------



## dj98ram (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow, that does look remarkably similar. Thanks for the pic! I'll be the first to admit I'm not the expert on thumbnails, but I always thought Intermedius stayed orange/black. This is good to know. Thanks Zach.

I'm waiting to hear back from the seller. Hopefully I can get a positive ID on this one.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

dj98ram said:


> Wow, that does look remarkably similar. Thanks for the pic! I'll be the first to admit I'm not the expert on thumbnails, but I always thought Intermedius stayed orange/black. This is good to know. Thanks Zach.
> 
> I'm waiting to hear back from the seller. Hopefully I can get a positive ID on this one.


Hope you do get a positive ID. It's a beautiful frog that doesn't deserve to be a noid.


----------



## dj98ram (Dec 17, 2008)

Ok, I got a positive ID from the seller: Intermedius.

Thanks for everyone's input!


----------

